# UK workinglines?



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

Do anyone know if there are UK-lines of GSDs that are good workers, or are they all show GSD? There is some english dogs in the pedigree of a breedingbitch that expects a breeding, do anyone know what type of dogs these are? The dog in question is named barbridge equaliser, you find him in the third generation on the fathers side of the bitch in question,
Winonas Cora - German Shepherd Dog

All I know is that this dog was a guarddog for the RAF, so I guess he could have some good qualities even if he comes from a showline. Not that it bothers me if there is a little enghlish showblood in there, just curious what type of dogs these are, I suppose the english dogs have german ones further back, but as you see the pedigree is not complete.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

could I draw your attention to the dogs very poor pigment -- nose is red , nails are white , minimal black , lots of bright spots , as does the "progeny" shown -- bright being where colour is white - tip of tail is red , recognized as poor pigment . 
They have made some use of Swedish dogs (Silverpilens).

Have a look at Margaret Nyrvana Jones, familiar to me , 
Nyrvana German Shepherd Dogs and this video of her and one of her lovely dogs 



 
You may ask around for David Wooles of Woolshan german shepherds, a former police officer that bred german shepherds in Essex . I have lost contact with him - .
there was Stuart Nye who owned Xatoh vom haus Sevens, who it appears has his son Thomas taking over with his own working kennel GSD League Working Branch - Articles
this appears to be the union for working dogs in United Kingdom , surely you can find something to suit you from these breeders GSD League Working Branch - Links
Mayanser Working German Shepherd Dogs UK | Schutzhund | Working Dogs

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

The bitch is from a swedish kennel, so most dogs are swedish except that UK part of the pedigree. I´m not intressted in UK breeders with workinglines due to the fact I´m from sweden if that was not clear. 

Does the lack of pigmentation matter if the dog is sound in mind and body? I never seen a GSD with some UK-dogs in the pedigree before, at least not here, but I guess it´s less important when the influence is small and far back in the pedigree.

She is having a repetead litter with this male, I know/heard the fatherline of this dog have many strong dogs,
Atenagården Ecko - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the male that Jimmy Honda was very successful with; was imported from the UK, through Frans Slaman. Maybe somebody on here remeber the kennel. Great working dog.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Bjorn , wasn't sure , Britain is pretty cosmopolitan . Love that Atenarden Ecko. The female not so much . 

You want working dogs in Sweden ? then you must say hello to my friend Mona Wiehen of Brigadens http://www.brigadens.se/

here is some 
Things are looking great.
3 dogs from the by now "famous" W-litter has done the temperament test "Korning", (like the policedog temperament test, You know where the average score are around 170p out of 300 for a male).
They scored HIGH!!!
One male got 290p 
One female got 270p 
One female got 235p
The average score of 6 tested individuals in this litter is 250,66p / 300. We have never seen anything like this.
This is really an extraordinary litter, and the best of all is that they are extremely healthy and all hips x-rayed A and free elbows.
Our breeding plans for this winter :
November 2002 *Brigadens Waktah* HD A / AD Ua, Hkl. Sph Korning 270p, will be bred in november to *Atenagårdens Tabo* HD A / AD Ua, AK kkl1, BHP3, IPO3,SCHH3, Korning 250p, goldmedalist WUSV 2000 in the Swedish team. Has 2 offsprings at this years WUSV .
January 2003 *Brigadens Wildah* HD A /AD Ua Tjh, L-test 237p, will probably be bred to *Marhöjs Kastor *HD A / AD Ua, Military Police dog.
We have sent an application for a breeding with Kastor bur has not yet got an confirmation.
He is owned by the State / gov, and it´s not easy to get a permission to breed to him.
Hopefully we will get an answer in the next month or so.

an idea of what she was breeding and the results.


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, I know about that kennel, finding good GSDs breeders is not that hard here. But I thought this particular combination was intressting because the lines are not that common which is good I think, especially the dogs in the bitch pedigree that is mainly a mix of older swedish lines with plenty of policedogs/servicedogs. The father of this bitch which have the ties to the english lines was a nice PSD as well as competitiondog in the swedish workingdog program, enormous will to work and also a very healthy dog according to the owner, many of his closest anncestors was also servicedogs in the police or military.

So personally I´m not s concerned about the english lines he has a little of, I´ve seen some of his progeny myself and they looked pretty good, a daughter of him doing some SCH and a son in a form of mentaltest we have in sweden, seems like nice dogs,


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

carmspack said:


> c
> Have a look at Margaret Nyrvana Jones, familiar to me ,
> Nyrvana German Shepherd Dogs and this video of her and one of her lovely dogs
> 
> ...


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

carmspack said:


> could I draw your attention to the dogs very poor pigment -- nose is red , nails are white , minimal black , lots of bright spots , as does the "progeny" shown -- bright being where colour is white - tip of tail is red , recognized as poor pigment .
> They have made some use of Swedish dogs (Silverpilens).
> 
> Have a look at Margaret Nyrvana Jones, familiar to me ,
> ...



My working line boy is a Nyrvana, and I couldn't be happier with him  Fantastic temperament, great work ethic, healthy and gorgeous to boot :wub:


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have been watching this trainer for a while. He has some nice dogs and some nice pedigrees behind them.
Vislor Dog Training Centre


----------



## AnnaEling (May 12, 2020)

björn said:


> Do anyone know if there are UK-lines of GSDs that are good workers, or are they all show GSD? There is some english dogs in the pedigree of a breedingbitch that expects a breeding, do anyone know what type of dogs these are? The dog in question is named barbridge equaliser, you find him in the third generation on the fathers side of the bitch in question,
> Winonas Cora - German Shepherd Dog
> 
> All I know is that this dog was a guarddog for the RAF, so I guess he could have some good qualities even if he comes from a showline. Not that it bothers me if there is a little enghlish showblood in there, just curious what type of dogs these are, I suppose the english dogs have german ones further back, but as you see the pedigree is not complete.


I´mthe one that brought Barbridge equalizer to sweden. That dog was one of a fue really well breed germanshephards in the uk. His breeder had only working dogs and his father was a hangarguard dog."Kalle" as he was called later one lived with me and my family in sweden until he was 8 month old. at that time me and my aunt Jane desided he would be better of as a working dog. My oncle "Staffe" was a policeman and a policedog man so Kalle ended up being a working dog for the swedish policeforce. So this is the short story of a wounderful dog , Best regards Anna


----------

